# northern tool and equipment



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

jus bought me one of these cordless impacts and sme other stuff. it sure dnt take long to spend alot on tools. hope this makes wrenching on the brute easier. 

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200342878_200342878

what yall think of the impact


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i love me some northern tool ..lol.. you will like that battery powered impact .. i don't go anywhere without mine .


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah I'd like to get me one of them....


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

pretty cool may need to get me one


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

yep i like them to. i ended up spending bout 200 on ther last nite. i been gearing up for mudstock. lol never knw what u mite need.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

hahahah what you don't have i'm sure me and some others will have it .. lol.. i will have my doctors kit with me just in case weekend don't as planned or someone in our riding group has an issue


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

think i might get one of them thanx for doing the research


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

no problem brutemike when uve been stuck on a towboat for 2 mnths u do alot looking around and buying things. gt a pile of stuff at hme that would compete wit mount everst. lol


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

walker said:


> hahahah what you don't have i'm sure me and some others will have it .. lol.. i will have my doctors kit with me just in case weekend don't as planned or someone in our riding group has an issue


thanks walker. i usually try to bring as much as i can bt never knw what i mite need. i hope that we all have a good ride and nt much carnage. bt in knw ther will prolly be sme. since this is gna be my last ride of the year i will prolly act a fool on the ol brute. give her a good run before i put it in hibernation.:rockn:


----------

